# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Can some forum members post positive results of Minoxidil

## Frankhoffa

I'm starting to have doubts if Minoxidil is working for me. I can't find many positive pictures on this site. It seems like all it has done in the last 5 months for me is cause me to shed and regrow thin hairs. Hopefully, those hairs thicken up in a few months or less. Please post your results and provide input. Thanks.

----------


## GroughBack

Hi Frank, the fact that you can't get an answer (before and after photo's ect) on a site that is so pro big 3 that it's ridiculous hopefully tells you something. Everyone here is so eager to give advice to get on these big 3, but when it comes down to what it's done for them, people like you can't get answers. This site reminds me of caviar, it tastes like sh*t, but when enough people rave about it, it becomes a delicasy. Its a form of mass delusion, that leads to Dr visits, and money that _this site profits from_. Drivin by false hopes, and greed, that is instilled by the people that profit, at the expense of those that are optimistic that this is not a spoonful of snails, when in reality it is. Hense no answer to your post.

----------


## GroughBack

I stayed away from minox, and my result are posted proudly in my profile. Thank god I stayed away from snails!!

----------


## GroughBack

It's also why you can't private message on a site that is state of the art. Mass delusion is not as effective when separate conversations can happen.

----------


## Frankhoffa

Thanks for your input. I'm starting to feel the same.

----------


## DAVE52

> I stayed away from minox, *and my result are posted proudly in my profile.* Thank god I stayed away from snails!!


 Please post pics

----------


## GroughBack

*Before*


*After*


*>>>>MINOX DOES NOT WORK<<<<SAW PLALMETTO AND NATURAL METHODS DO<<<*

You won't get anyone to post before and afters on minox or fin

----------


## GroughBack

> Please post pics


 Please post pics

----------


## Frankhoffa

I've decided to quit rogaine. I think the quest to maintain or thicken the hair on my left side isn't worth it. Rogaine irritates my skin there regardless of if I use the foam or liquid. I think people with thin hair should just buzz their heads and quit worrying about applying this stuff to their skin. I think it also make my face a little swollen. I've started another thread and I'll try to give some updates. I think this site is probably the least helpful as very few people comment on their positive results from these hairless treatments. I think it's time to come to terms with being a man and that my hair will thin and recede.

----------


## GroughBack

There aren't any Frank, the only real way to grow back hair is naturally. Good luck man.

----------


## schreiben

Hense no answer to your post.

----------


## brettk

> I'm starting to have doubts if Minoxidil is working for me. I can't find many positive pictures on this site. It seems like all it has done in the last 5 months for me is cause me to shed and regrow thin hairs. gmail sign up. Hopefully, those hairs thicken up in a few months or less. Please post your results and provide input. Thanks.


 The medicine tricks the follicle making it somewhat seem to be stronger. It will keep the hairs you still have there for a bit longer.

----------

